# Dechanteloup Growing Thread.



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

This is Dechanteloup and this is her own growing thread. She finally got her name so I will continue posting pics of her in this thread instead of the old one. 

She will be 13 weeks on Friday. 

We call her Loup or Loopy. Because... well, she is crazy. 

For those of you who don't know, she was premature when she was born and extremely tiny. She still is small, but I hope she will catch up.

I feel a bit bad for starting this thread with bad quality pictures, I took these photos when the sun almost had gone down so they are pretty dark.



















Are you looking at me?!


















Terrorizing her mother is her favorite thing.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I think she's going to be mom's color. The gray in Stella's tail came with age so she may get gray in her tail eventually. Such a cute pair. I love them both and they aren't even mine.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I love that name for her,very fitting.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

What a little looker! Love seeing pics of her, please keep em coming!


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

*grabby hands* I just love this little girl and all her chunk. Suck a sweet sweet face and soooo much personality! 

Always great pics too lol.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i will take that premie any time  absolutely love your pics of this growing beauty


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally a name!!! 

Loopy. Its perfect.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

It's lucky she lives across the ocean from me. If she was closer, I'd have her in my possession . She is too cute!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

tempest said:


> I think she's going to be mom's color. The gray in Stella's tail came with age so she may get gray in her tail eventually. Such a cute pair. I love them both and they aren't even mine.


I had a ID controller out yesterday and she could not tell what color she is - if she is a chestnut or a palomino. So I will have test her in order to get her papers. 

Thank you! I love them too.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

SoldOnGaited said:


> *grabby hands* I just love this little girl and all her chunk. Suck a sweet sweet face and soooo much personality!
> 
> Always great pics too lol.


Thank you! 

(With emphasis on the little part, only 10.1-10.2 HH tall att her butt. )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She is so darn cute! I love the last picture, I want to scratch Stella's chunky butt


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww what a little cutie! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Can't believe its been 13 weeks already. Cant wait to see her all grown up


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Can't believe its been 13 weeks already. Cant wait to see her all grown up


I know, they grow up so fast. :shock:

She's come a long way from being just a bag of skin and bones. This was her when she was about a week old...








(Stella is actually not butt high, I don't know what went wrong in this picture.)


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

WOAH! How tall is Stella? She looks HUGE compared to the Loopy! Beautiful mare, and foal. In fact, the mare is simply stunning. And Loopy is so unbelievably adorable!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Stella is about 14.2-14.3 HH. Loup is very tiny.  Loup was 31.4 inches when she was born.

And here is a more accurate picture of Stellas conformation.  (Except for the fact that she is bit toe-out in real life.)


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

gosh your two babies are gorgeous!!!! i drop my jaw everytime i see them.

more pictures please


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

the name deff suits her  glad she finally has a name!  Shes so freaking adorable!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Love love LOVE them! Shes looking amazing  What does her name mean?


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

She got a name! And she is looking lovely...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're both beautiful!!


----------

